# Exhaust advice



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok , I have a 2004 GTO. I wanna keep the exhaust exiting one side of car like it was from factory. I really like the sound of the SLP Loudmouth II. I would love to install Kooks headers as well, but I don't want it "too loud" because I have a state trooper who didn't like my '87 Mustang exhaust too well. Also , I helped a buddy install Kooks headers on his Pontiac G8. With their system it wasn't "too" loud until you stepped into it which was fine. I have full access to a rack so getting under it won't be an issue. I was curious as to how bad the install of LT's are on the GTO? It looks a lil tighter down there than the G8 did. I'm not fond of a banging noise at startup that might occur due to tight clearances either. I'm not planning on doing too much modding so exhaust , OTR Cold Air, and a tune is probably all I will do to it.
So gimme some advice fellow modders are the LT's a pain to install?
Is it going to piss my neighbors off , keep in mind Im not the butthole that sits and dry revs for fun?
Are the LT's worth the money for estimated 20 HP?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LTs are well worth the PITA effort it takes to get them in. I wouldn't touch the rest of the system from what you've described. The stock '04 exhaust is one of the best sounding stock systems and the LTs are going to increase the volume. Do that first and I think you'l be happy.


----------

